# Patchy face



## mandie121089 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi I just recently noticed that my hedgies face looks a little patchy and any reason why this could be happening? Also I am currently feeding him nutrient rich hedgehog diet food but I don't feel he is getting all the nutrients that he needs is there any other food I can give him and any treats or food other than dry food??


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

How does it look patchy? Is he missing fur? Is it scaly in spots? Could you take a picture for us, maybe? That would help us see what the problem might be.

For food, hedgehog foods aren't really the best, as most don't really have good ingredients and some are downright dangerous. I'd really recommend looking to see if you can switch him onto a good quality cat food.  Some of the brands that are pretty popular & often used are Blue Buffalo, Innova, Natural Balance, Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul, and Solid Gold. Just make sure the protein is around 28-35% and the fat is between 10-15% (depending on if your hedgie is a runner-type that stays really thin, or a normal hedgie).

If you have him on a good quality cat food, you can be pretty confident that he's getting all of the nutrients he absolutely needs. You can definitely offer him other foods as treats though. Here's a list of safe foods you can offer - viewtopic.php?f=6&t=19408 Insects like mealworms, crickets, and roaches also make good treats, just make sure you get them from a pet store or someplace where they're sold specifically for animal consumption - not a bait store or wild-caught.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Just came across this thread while looking to see if I could find any info on a patchy face. I've just noticed it on my hedgie the past few days...almost like the dark coloring around his face/nose is lighter in spots. Seems a little odd and I'm hoping it is just an aging thing (he's about 3 months now). Anyone able to share words of wisdom on this...?

You can kind of see it here:
[attachment=0:x14end7y]image.jpg[/attachment:x14end7y]


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

it's possible that's just how his mask is marked. Colors can fade/change. Clark's mask is growing lighter in "patches" of areas like this.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

That's what I was hoping to hear...thank you!


----------



## WeLoveMolly (Dec 18, 2012)

Molly has something similar on her face, but it's gotten a little bigger this past week. It feels soft and she doesn't complain when I touch it. Is it really normal, or is it an ingrown whisker or something?


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

there does look like there may be a lump (may be from an ingrown whisker) but the lightened patch just looks like coloring.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

The week following my post the coloring around Henry's whole face changed. It was patchy at first but now it's just much lighter all around his face above his nose....I guess it was just naturally changing but the patchy spots had me pretty worried at first!
[attachment=0:1w7p6mbw]image.jpg[/attachment:1w7p6mbw]


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

Clark's got lighter like that, too! And then, darker! And he developed dark algerian-style patches under his cheeks. I don't know what's up with his face.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

WeLoveMolly said:


> Molly has something similar on her face, but it's gotten a little bigger this past week. It feels soft and she doesn't complain when I touch it. Is it really normal, or is it an ingrown whisker or something?


Molly is so pretty! I've never seen such a dark mask and ears on a light colored hedgie.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Molly is such a honey bunny. Very cute!


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

I agree with Sar-uh. I showed Maggie and she said she wants her next hedgehog to have that coloring. :roll:


----------



## WeLoveMolly (Dec 18, 2012)

Sar-uh said:


> Molly is so pretty! I've never seen such a dark mask and ears on a light colored hedgie.


Thank you so much!! I hadn't been on here in two years, can you believe it?! So I just saw this  she's gotten even lighter, but her mask is still dark! I love showing her off haha


----------

